# Donkey Kong 64



## lordkermit (Oct 10, 2014)

For a Donkey Kong game that plays like Banjo Kazooie, This was very cool for an early 3D Donkey Kong Country.



Sad this never got rerelased on the Wii.


----------



## Juub (Oct 10, 2014)

Banjo Kazooie, Donkey Kong 64 and Conker's Bad Fur day are all much better platformers than Mario 64(which was just a standard platformer really). They all had much more original mechanics and were more varied in their gameplay.

Mario 64 probably gets all this praise because it was the first 3D platformer to incorporate camera angles and acrobatics properly but as far as gameplay goes, all the games mentioned above have it beat.

Donkey Kong 64 is underrated.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2014)

Man, Collect-athons were the FPS of their day.

Good shit, though.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2014)

DK64 was one of my favorite games on the N64, I preferred it over Mario 64.


----------



## Monna (Oct 11, 2014)

Amazing game. We need another 3D Donkey Kong


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't understand this, am i the only one that thinks OP is the same dupe that post threads about old movies and fake trailers in the movie section?  cause I swear i'm the only one making that connection


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2014)

as for the game, i didn't like it, cool graphics, that's about it


----------



## lordkermit (Oct 12, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> I don't understand this, am i the only one that thinks OP is the same dupe that post threads about old movies and fake trailers in the movie section?  cause I swear i'm the only one making that connection



The F*ck, your being all weird to a new comer, Besides I wanted to talk to Kaiju fans for shitsake.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2014)

Donkey Kong 64 better than Mario 64 and Banjo Kazooie...what has been heard.

Donkey Kong 64 is bad...and really long, which makes it extra bad. It could have been decent if it had better direction.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2014)

Donkey Kong 54 was awesome a very good game.

the reason it haven't been ported it probably it because the rare coin part of the game whit the Jetpack game.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Donkey Kong 64 better than Mario 64 and Banjo Kazooie...what has been heard.
> 
> Donkey Kong 64 is bad...and really long, which makes it extra bad. It could have been decent if it had better direction.



I kind of agree with VbD.

At the very least it's not in any of the other N64 platformers leagues.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 12, 2014)

Besides pokemon stadium 2, this was my favorite N64 multi-player game. Double peanut pistols for the win. 

Still remember that part of the story mode where if you stayed to long in a certain room or didn't leave after you accomplished the puzzle in it, a voice would say "get out" and snip you out......


----------



## Monna (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone who thinks this game is bad obviously failed at playing it.


----------

